# Movies that were so terrible they were hilarious



## LittleBlondePunk (Nov 13, 2008)

What are some movies that were super terrible but because of that they were hilarious?

I have a couple of faves, such as The Leprechaun (1,2,3 AND 4!), Death Bed, Swamp Thing, Howard the Duck and this one my dad recorded called Gargoyles... 
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-AVd6NO-_9A[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_xL_XDaovHA[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SzI-ZbcK_sw[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PvWkCYpsXz0[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1guw6lMPuuk[/YOUTUBE]
What are some terrible movies you just love to watch?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 13, 2008)

Howard the Duck was a classic. How dare you.


----------



## LittleBlondePunk (Nov 13, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Howard the Duck was a classic. How dare you.



Howard the duck was a travesty. Ask George Lucas, he'd answer you but hes too busy fucking a storm trooper.


----------



## HumanWine (Nov 13, 2008)

Gummyvites said:


> Idiocracy is a fairly recent example.  I generally don't watch garbage movies.



That movie didnt try to be serious at all. Thats like saying Borat was a horrible documentary.


----------



## vervex (Nov 13, 2008)

I laughed a lot when I watched the movies *The Messengers* because it was simply a ridiculous horror movie wannabe. 

Also, *28 days* was idiotic. The guy walks around the whole movie yelling "hello, hello" while there are cadaveric zombies around waiting to eat him. I laughed in some parts.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 13, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DPvm4QKo5Jk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 13, 2008)

Ooooh, I got a few good ones.

My personal favorite is probably "Carnosaur", as well as the sequels........

Then i'd say anything that Uwe Boll or Bruno Mattei does.......Burial Ground: Nights of Terror, The Wicker Man remake, Jaws: The Revenge, The Incredible Hulk is slowly rising up there........oh yeah, Batman and Robin might be up there as well........

Edit: How could I forget those Jack Frost horror movies?


----------



## Bear Walken (Nov 13, 2008)

Some of the Night of the Living Dead sequels come to mind.


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 13, 2008)

Er?

Like Dawn of the Dead? Most critics tend to think Dawn>Night.

In fact, most of the Romero zombie movies(all basically sequels to "Night") are considered to be the most respectable of the genre......

Or maybe you're refering to the "Return of the Living Dead" sequels......

Oh, that reminds me........Zombie 3 might be there........as a dude is killing by a flying zombie head and appears later, unharmed and without explanation as to how he is alive......he then gets eaten again. Bummer.

It was directed by Lucio Fulci, but he didnt turn in enough footage so Bruno Mattei was called in to save the day.........who the fuck decided that one, I don't know........


----------



## Talon. (Nov 13, 2008)

um.......
SUPER MARIO BROS! XD


----------



## Bear Walken (Nov 13, 2008)

Yah the "Return" flicks. Shitty movies but with some funny ass zombies.


----------



## LovesToSpooge (Nov 13, 2008)

earnest movies

george a. romero's land of the dead, only movie i've ever been to where everyone in the theater was cracking jokes out loud and everyone was laughing at people being obnoxious cause the movie sucked that much


----------



## Adonis (Nov 13, 2008)

*Buffy the Vampire Slayer *(not the TV show)


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0dwZyDjO7Vo&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

  

Boy, oh boy, did my friends and I have a laugh.

Admittedly, it was a comedy, thus intentionally funny, but they did bad so good.


----------



## Oujisama (Nov 13, 2008)

Dragon Wars (D-War) FTW! This was the funniest movie (in a bad way) ever! Nothing beats it, seriously. Every attempt to be serious is funny, even the jokes are funny because they are bad. I found myself laughing through most of the movie. The Happening was pretty funny too, I kept laughing at how ridiculous everything was


----------



## LittleBlondePunk (Nov 13, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wtMZKYnLg5c[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 14, 2008)

The only bad part in Land of the Death(imo) was when that skater dude dies....what an idiot.

Hmmm, yeah, D-War was pretty bad.....I did like the special effects though. Oh, and how could I forget about alot of the 70's Godzilla movies.


----------



## Serp (Nov 14, 2008)

Don't you dare Mario Bros was fucking awesome, and I don't think it was mean't to be serious in the slightest.


----------



## mystictrunks (Nov 14, 2008)

Street Fighter The Movie


Guiles speech is the G.O.A.T "WEEKEND ALL GO HOME. DATS WHAT OUR SUPERVIZORS SAY. BIZON HAS . . ."


----------



## Cair (Nov 14, 2008)

High School Musical 1-3.


----------



## Nightfall (Nov 14, 2008)

Although I haven't seen Troll 2, i saw some of the death scenes from it and almost laughed for 3 minutes straight seriously... 
The movie is sort of a legend I believe and has garnered a lot of cult fans since it's release in the early 90's. 

Cabin Fever is another example of how stupid and ridiculous a horror movie can become after awhile into it.. The characters act completely insane towards the end, but the ending of it made laugh i guess.. Although the fever itself in the movie is pretty disgusting:S

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=38Y3hvd0bFQ[/YOUTUBE]

Here is a compilation of pretty funny death scenes Troll is there as well


----------



## Bear Walken (Nov 14, 2008)

Some of the Friday the 13th flicks also come to mind. Mainly Jason Goes to Hell, To Manhattan, to Space (X).


----------



## jkingler (Nov 14, 2008)

Troll 2. It's undeniable.


----------



## Dream Brother (Nov 14, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]avXsM2n2oqg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Nightfall (Nov 14, 2008)

Cheesy dialogue for the win What movie was that?


----------



## McLovin (Nov 15, 2008)

Has anyone ever seen the Guyver movie with Jimmy JJ Wlker? I heard it's hilariously bad.

Those last chucky movies were really fucking awful.

The Wizard. "I love the power glove, it's so bad." 

Batman and Robin

Leprechaun in the hood

anything with Hulk Hogan in it.





mystictrunks said:


> Street Fighter The Movie
> 
> 
> Guiles speech is the G.O.A.T "WEEKEND ALL GO HOME. DATS WHAT OUR SUPERVIZORS SAY. BIZON HAS . . ."



DIS EEZ DEE COLLECTSHUN AJUNSAY, BIZON. YOUR ASS IZ SEEKS MANTS OVA DUE. 

Translation: "This is the collection agency, Bison. Your ass is six months overdue." 


Oh and....


----------



## Dattebayo-chan (Nov 15, 2008)

Superman returns, me and my friends laughed at the bad scenery in the background. It was so bad we had to laugh . . .


----------



## Ryuk (Nov 15, 2008)

Attack of the killer tomatos .


----------



## Byakuya (Nov 15, 2008)

I see D-War has already been mentioned 

Supernova and Timeline are the most recent garbage I recall having watched


----------



## Grrblt (Nov 15, 2008)

Shark attack 3: Megalodon

This song is in my head man.


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 15, 2008)

I've seen one Guyver movie, and it was basically a darker version of Power Rangers.


----------

